# Ayuda con programa en c++



## tronic (Nov 9, 2006)

Wuenas quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un programa en c++ ya k me pusieron varios de mini-proyecto y no he podido encontrar nada k me explique bien la funcion sprintf();
El programa dice asi:

Escribe una funcion de prototipo 

*char*format_fecha(char*fecha, int tipo, char*format);*

Que recibe en la cadena *fecha* una fecha con formato DDMMAAAA y pone en la cadena *format* esta fecha en un formato indicado por *tipo*. Los valores permitidos por *tipo* y sus formatos correspondientes se muestran abajo

_______________________________________________
|  tipo  |      format                                                       |
|_____ |________________________________________|
|   0     |    DD/MM/AA                                                   |
|______|________________________________________|
|   1     |    DD/MM/AAAA                                               |
|______|________________________________________|
|   2     |    DD de MMMMMMMMMM de AAAA                     |
|______|________________________________________|
|   3     |    diasemana, DD de MMMMMMMMMM de AAAA   |
|______|________________________________________|


Si *fecha* no es una fecha valida o *tipo* esta fuera de rango, *format* sera cadena nula. Devuelve *format*. Utiliza la funcion *sprintf();*.

Si alguien me da una pagina donde pueda encontrar algun tutorial k me explike bien esta funcion o me de una pista de como realizarlo se le agradeceria mucho. Ahh!!! tambien necesito algo k hable sobre la funcion *bioskey();* pork tengo k hacer otro con esta pero es mas sencillo.

Graxias de antemano


----------



## ariel (Nov 10, 2006)

Sabes te recomiendo esta pájina, no encontraras solo esas funciones sino muchas mas, picha search, y luego pon el nombre de tu funcion.

http://www.opengroup.org/search/


----------



## daniiela (Nov 22, 2006)

hola alguien me puede ayudar para realizar un programa en borland o turbo c para que corra un motor esque estoy confundida y no se como


----------



## zeroxkiller (Nov 22, 2006)

daniiela te ayudo en lo que quieras buscame y te ayudo


----------

